# MS Forelle verkauft!



## JigTim (28. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade auf der Website der MS Forelle gelesen, dass Bernhard Mielitz die Forelle verkauft hat.

Sie soll jedoch weiter und unter dem neuen Eigner als Angelkutter von Heikendorf genutzt werden....

Mal schauen, was da jetzt kommt

Infos gibt es auf der offiziellen Website.

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## Norge Fan (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Interessant,dann wird er sich wohl nur noch in Saßnitz aufhalten ( Jan Cux).  

Oder er ist satt und hört ganz auf .


----------



## Andy Antitackle (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Hurra Hurra,

dann hat das Dickdorsch-Schlachten im Frühjahr hoffentlich ein Ende.

Andy Antitackle


----------



## nostradamus (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

hallo,

interessante info.


----------



## Macker (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hurra Hurra,
> 
> dann hat das Dickdorsch-Schlachten im Frühjahr hoffentlich ein Ende.
> 
> Andy Antitackle



Warte erst ab wo im Frühjahr die Rügenland ehemals KehrheimII liegt.
Es fahren mtlw auch diverse andere Schiffe und daran wird sich wohl nix ändern.
Es ist doch die letzte möglichkeit ein Schiff voll zubekommen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Eristo (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hurra Hurra,
> 
> dann hat das Dickdorsch-Schlachten im Frühjahr hoffentlich ein Ende.
> 
> Andy Antitackle




Ich weiß nicht, ob es jetzt immer noch geräucherten Dorschrogen an den Fisch-Imbissbuden in den Häfen gibt, so wie ich es vor 20-30 Jahren gesehen habe? 

Was den Dorschbestand der Ostsee betrifft kann man aber getrost davon ausgehen, dass der völlig unabhängig von den Laichdorsch-Fängen durch die EU-Politiker bestimmt wird. :q

Geht der Bestand nach oben, wird die Fangquote erhöht, ist der Bestand rückläufig, wird die Fangquote wieder etwas gesenkt... |uhoh:

Änderungen dieser Praxis halte ich für nicht sehr wahrscheinlich!


----------



## nowortg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade mit dem neuen Eigner gesprochen. Macht Euch keine Sorgen, eine gezielte Laichdorschangelei in den Monaten Januar bis März wird nicht durchgeführt. Es sind diverse andere Ideen vorhanden, die nach endgültiger Planung auch hier bekannt gegeben werden.
Ich wünsche dem neuen Eigner stets eine Handbreit Wasser unter dem Kiel und Allzeit gute Fahrt.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## mattes (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hurra Hurra,
> 
> dann hat das Dickdorsch-Schlachten im Frühjahr hoffentlich ein Ende.
> 
> Andy Antitackle


An den Bäumen wächst Schokolade und Smarties fliegen durch die Luft oder was ? Die paar Laichdorsche die bernhard im Jahr gefangen hat , die fängt ein dänischer Stellnetzfischer am Tag und davon gibt es hunderte .


----------



## freibadwirt (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



mattes schrieb:


> An den Bäumen wächst Schokolade und Smarties fliegen durch die Luft oder was ? Die paar Laichdorsche die bernhard im Jahr gefangen hat , die fängt ein dänischer Stellnetzfischer am Tag


 
Genau so ist es. #6#6#6
War  heuer im Frühjahr von Laboe aus unterwegs was da an Großdorsch rausgezerrt wurde - aber da wird natürlich weggeschaut. 
Andreas


----------



## vazzquezz (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. #6#6#6
> War  heuer im Frühjahr von Laboe aus unterwegs was da an Großdorsch rausgezerrt wurde - aber da wird natürlich weggeschaut.
> Andreas



... und Du anscheinend mitten drin ... |bigeyes


----------



## snofla (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



mattes schrieb:


> An den Bäumen wächst Schokolade und Smarties fliegen durch die Luft oder was ? Die paar Laichdorsche die bernhard im Jahr gefangen hat , die fängt ein dänischer Stellnetzfischer am Tag und davon gibt es hunderte .





geht nicht um die Stellnetzfischer, sondern um die Arxxxöcher die sowas mit nem Kutter anbieten,............................der gewisse Herr ist/war so einer.............


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

...sehe ich auch so. Die paar Dorsche, die dann an den Pilker gehen sind zu vertreten. Im Netz landen die ganzen anderen.

Wäre das so schlimm, dann würden hier Gesetze greifen, die das verhindern. Anscheinend sind genug Fische da.
Womit sollen die paar Kutter in Kiel und Heiligenhafen denn sonst die Leute an Board bekommen? Mit gutem Kaffee und toller Suppe??? Die kämpfen alle um jeden Euro.
Die Einigkeit macht es auch so, und?? Die anderen sind nur am jammern und der Deutsch macht sogar einen Ruhetag die Woche.

Wir sollten uns hier nur über Dinge aufregen, die wir auch tatsächlich ändern könnten, oder?

Grüße


----------



## Honeyball (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Was wir ändern könnten, müssen wir erstmal ändern wollen.

Und solange es "Angler" gibt, die nur wegen ein paar Kilo Fanggewicht gezielt die laichschweren Dorschmuttis mit ihrem dann minderwertigen Fleisch befischen wollen, wird es Kutterkapitäne geben, die sie dort hinführen.

*Aaaaaaber:* Immer mehr Kapitäne denken auch nach und vor allem immer weniger Kapitäne machen offene Werbung mit dem Laichdorschgeschäft.

Sollte es jetzt an der S-H-Küste wieder einen weniger geben, sehe ich persönlich das als (wenn auch kleinen) Erfolg.

Vor allem aber, nach all dem, was hier zu lesen war und was ich selbst miterleben durfte, haben sich die Sicherheitsbedingungen für Kleinbootfahrer in und vor der Kieler Förde demnach drastisch gebessert!!!:m :vik:


----------



## nowortg (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Guten Morgen zusammen,
ich denke wir sollten hier in diesen Tread nicht auf eine Laichdorsch Diskussion abschweifen. Wir haben hier einen neuen Eigner der diese Angelei *nicht* durchführen wird. Wir können gerne alles andere besprechen, aber das Thema Laichdorsch hat hier nichts zu mehr zu suchen. Das Thema ist auf diesem Kutter mit dem neuen Eigner durch.

Stets Petri Heil

Jens


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Das wird sich alles erst rausstellen, davon ab hast Du recht.
Das Thema hat hier nix zu suchen..

Ich wünsche jedem Eigner eines Angelkutters an der Küste bei uns wirklich alles erdenklich Gute.

Immerhin hat es die deutsche Politik durch eine dumme Umsetzung der europäischen Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie schon geschafft, viele Eigner und Reeder zum aufgeben zu zwingen, da die Umbauten nicht mehr finanzierbar waren.

Mit Trauer denke ich immer noch daran, dass die Karoline nun nicht mehr mit Heiko unterwegs ist, war mein persönlicher Lieblingskutter/Mannschaft.

Und wir als Angler sollten alle froh sein, solange sich bei der Situation um die Dorsche in der Ostsee sowie den sich immer weiter verschärfenden rechtlichen Voraussetzungen zur Fahrgastbeförderung sich das überhaupt noch jemand antut, um Anglern eine Kutterausfahrt anzubieten..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin hat es die deutsche Politik durch eine dumme Umsetzung der europäischen Fahrgastschiffrichtlinie schon geschafft, viele Eigner und Reeder zum aufgeben zu zwingen, da die Umbauten nicht mehr finanzierbar waren.
> 
> ..


 
Zumindest nicht, wenn das Schiff schon mit Hypotheken belastet ist, dann ist kein Spielraum mehr für weitere Belastungen gegeben. 

Es gibt aber auch Eigner, die keine Schulden haben und ihr Schiff auf dem neuesten Stand haben. Diese sind allerdings höheren Alters und hängen das Steuer altersbedingt an den Nagel, sobald sie einen Käufer gefunden haben. Zumindest denkt gerade auch der Käpt'n der MS Wiking aus Kappeln aktiv über einen Verkauf nach.

Also wieder ein Schifff, das an der küste wohl verloren geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Da hast Du nicht unrecht..

Erhöhung der MwSt., Dieselpreise, Rückstellungen für Reparaturen, Werftaufenthalte/Inspektionen, mindestens 3 Mann Besatzung zu bezahlen, unklare Entwicklung der Fischbestände, evtl. noch Finanzierung des Kutters, unklare Rechtslage bei weiteren Verschärfungen, 10 Euro zusätzliche Fischereiabgabe in SH - das kann nur jemand leisten, der in den  fetten Zeiten sein Schiff, Haus und seine Rente schon erarbeitet hat.

Wer damit jedoch heute anfängt, der hat zwar mein vollstes Wohlwollen und meinen Respekt für das Abenteuer, sollte aber faktisch besser Facebookaktien kaufen - damit kann man auch sein Geld kaputt machen, muss aber wenigtens nicht jeden Tag dafür arbeiten..

Ich wünsche daher dem neuen Eigner alles Gute und jeden Tag ein volles Schiff, damit er wenigstens überhaupt ansatzweise ne Chance hat..


----------



## mattes (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Das wird sich wohl früher oder später erledigt haben . Man sollte nicht vergessen , das Gros der Angelkutter sind KFK´s und die wurden zu der Zeit gebaut da war ein Österreicher mit son komischen Bart an der Macht . Alleine der Dieselpreis macht schon vieles unmöglich .


----------



## elbetaler (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Ich habe gestern einen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, der von einer beliebten exotischen Region handelt.
Dort buchen Touristen einen Tagesausflug für 360€, um nach vierstündiger Highspeed-Fahrt übers Meer, im knietiefen Wasser grosse Rochen streicheln zu können und anderen beim Haiefüttern zuzusehen.
Ich meine, sowas lässt sich hier auch verwirklichen. Schweinswale gibt es und Dorsche, Heringe usw. zu streicheln müsste doch auch hinzukriegen sein! Also warum immer am alten Zopf festhalten und nicht mal neue Wege gehen?
Übrigens in zitiertem Bericht ist der Chef des Unternehmens ein junge Deutsche. Und mittlerweile wird diese Tour seit fast 20 Jahren veranstaltet! Mir wäre dafür jeder Cent zu schade.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## thomas19 (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Hallo Leute,
weiß schon jemand die Tel.-Nr. des neuen Besitzers, o. muß man noch über Herrn Mielitz buchen. Der neue Besitzer heißt offenbar 
Bernd Klement u. die Tel. für die MS Forelle : 0171- 1700 810.
Ist diese noch aktuell? Ich bin ja kein Kieler, auch wenn ich oft mit Kieler Blitzen angle. |kopfkrat

PS. achso ist der Service noch der alte? Mit Bufettessen o. gibts jetzt Kugellagersuppe zu Mittag, wie bei den meisten Kuttern?


----------



## j.Breithardt (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> weiß schon jemand die Tel.-Nr. des neuen Besitzers, o. muß man noch über Herrn Mielitz buchen. Der neue Besitzer heißt offenbar
> Bernd Klement u. die Tel. für die MS Forelle : 0171- 1700 810.
> Ist diese noch aktuell? Ich bin ja kein Kieler, auch wenn ich oft mit Kieler Blitzen angle. |kopfkrat
> ...


 



Lieber die,als den alten Besitzer (sowohl im Topf,als auch an 
Bord).:m


----------



## Waldima (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



Andy Antitackle schrieb:


> Hurra Hurra,
> 
> dann hat das Dickdorsch-Schlachten im Frühjahr hoffentlich ein Ende.
> 
> Andy Antitackle


 
|good:

Für mich bleibt nur die Frage: Warum hat er sein geliebtes Schiff nicht mit nach Rügen genommen?


----------



## TrophyBass (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*



Waldima schrieb:


> |good:
> 
> Für mich bleibt nur die Frage: Warum hat er sein geliebtes Schiff nicht mit nach Rügen genommen?



meine letzte Fahrt mit der Forelle ist zwar schon etwas länger her(2010) aber ich fand damals schon, dass das Schiff innen ziemlich heruntergekommen und vernachlässigt aussah...


----------



## Carptigers (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: MS Forelle verkauft!*

Forelle ... alt ... Holzschiff
Kehrheim und Jan Cux ... Stahlschiffe   #h


----------

